# Whats the best perches for fantails?



## dainironfoot (Aug 3, 2010)

Hi guys! just curious what the best perches would be for my fantail loft that I'm in the process of building. V-perches? Box perches? Something else? Should there be enough room on the perch for the fantail to display his whole fan? I'm new to pigeons so thanx for all the great help!

-Tony


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop (Oct 12, 2007)

Id say round perches extended from the wall, but those might be hard to find, so second choose would be large box perches far enough from the wall that their tail wont touch.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I agree with wonword. Should be plenty of room for the tail. I use wide (8-10 inch) platforms against the wall.


----------

